# New toys arrived today!!!



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

My B-Stingers arrived today. An XL premier 28"; 10" side bar.:dancing:
Ordered them from RI MAX at first of the week and they are here already:thumbs_up
Here's a good word for RI MAX. He has been great to deal with and very helpful.
Can't wait to try them out at Treaton's tomorrow:smile:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

. Your gonna kick yourself that you didn't get them sooner. They are the bomb.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Looking for a full analysis and report on how they worked for you....

...and what an awesome day for Field up there....wish I lived closer :sad:*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Keep everyone posted*

I'm still waiting for my off set mount. It will be adjustable. Won't be available for 3 weeks. I'll try the front stab today. 

Hopefully I won't have to kick myself to hard since I know I'll love them:smile:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey girly, you will be flying high like an eagle now. Thats some serious bow blingage you will be toting. I am jelous!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Stop beind jealous and order one 

the cut at LAS is calling your name....

I can hear it


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stop beind jealous and order one
> 
> the cut at LAS is calling your name....
> 
> I can hear it


I think its laughing at him....

Joe dont get the bars I dont need you gettin any ideas.....

Actually my conscious is now taking over... You should at least try some of these bars


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*My report*

Got to try my new B-stinger at Treaton's today. I can't believe how steady my site picture is. It really does settle the shot down quickly. Before, the X would be floating around and I would shoot "now" when I thought I would hit the X. I started out with 2 wts on the first round of field and then tried 3 wts on the 2nd round. I was shooting a little low, but site picture was very stable on 2nd round. 

I feel that once I get my side bar on and adjusted in I'll really see a difference. Waiting for the V bar mount. I'm happy after one day of using it. Jarlicker, I say go for it:thumbs_up


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sounds good lady. What was that Credit Card # of yours again.
Oh forget. I remember!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I'm in trouble now!!*



jarlicker said:


> Sounds good lady. What was that Credit Card # of yours again.
> Oh forget. I remember!


If you remember my credit card number I know I'm in for a big bill after you are finished with it I'll bet most of it will be from Lancaster


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey, remember that time I let you try my Doinker at Tim's - well, turn about is fair play, but I think it might take me a few "weeks" to "try" your BStingers. 

What kind of off-set mount are you looking for? Might just have something in my box of goodies or my machinist friend could build. :shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*B-Stinger*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey, remember that time I let you try my Doinker at Tim's - well, turn about is fair play, but I think it might take me a few "weeks" to "try" your BStingers.
> 
> What kind of off-set mount are you looking for? Might just have something in my box of goodies or my machinist friend could build. :shade:


You may try my B-stingers. I'm impressed so far. There is a shoot this Sat. at Bob's Sporting Goods in Biscoe. Are you & Jarlicker coming?

I'm needing an off-set mount that is adjustable. I'm on the waiting list for one from B-Stinger because they are coming out with one in 3 weeks. The one they offer now is rigid like the one on Treaton's bow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh no Lee.... You don't need to try it. I offered mine to you on the Hill...and there were about 4 other people with them there at least.... The Shooter....Hinky... YoungJedi....and BHamlin 

It's too late for you know  :doh:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Be nice*

It's ok Brown Hornet, I'll let him have one more chance. After shooting mine he will order one for sure:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You may try my B-stingers. I'm impressed so far. There is a shoot this Sat. at Bob's Sporting Goods in Biscoe. Are you & Jarlicker coming?
> 
> I'm needing an off-set mount that is adjustable. I'm on the waiting list for one from B-Stinger because they are coming out with one in 3 weeks. The one they offer now is rigid like the one on Treaton's bow.


Look at LAS part numbers 2920115 & 2920066 & 3960041. I have these that I am not using right now and would be glad to loan to you if what you need is like either. 

Won't be able to make this shoot as I will have family up from Atlanta this weekend. 



Brown Hornet said:


> Oh no Lee.... You don't need to try it. I offered mine to you on the Hill...and there were about 4 other people with them there at least.... The Shooter....Hinky... YoungJedi....and BHamlin
> 
> It's too late for you know  :doh:


Man, I was so "off" with everything at the Hill that I wouldn't have been able to form any kind of conclusion in regards to your BStingers. The only shooting part of this year's Hillbilly that went good for me was the Hinky shoot and making it to the 3rd end at 80 yards - made too many "last minute" chances before going to the shoot. The "refreshments" just before the Hinky seemed to have had a very good effect - may have to try that more often. :shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Look at LAS part numbers 2920115 & 2920066 & 3960041. I have these that I am not using right now and would be glad to loan to you if what you need is like either.
> 
> Won't be able to make this shoot as I will have family up from Atlanta this weekend.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a great Thanksgiving. If we see each other before I get my off-set mount we'll work something out.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Hope you have a great Thanksgiving. If we see each other before I get my off-set mount we'll work something out.


Well, if you've ever looked in my car, you know I carry everything with me, so you'll be welcomed to whatevery I have. And hope you have a great Thanksgiving as well.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Look at LAS part numbers 2920115 & 2920066 & 3960041. I have these that I am not using right now and would be glad to loan to you if what you need is like either.
> 
> Won't be able to make this shoot as I will have family up from Atlanta this weekend.
> 
> ...





pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, if you've ever looked in my car, you know I carry everything with me, so you'll be welcomed to whatevery I have. And hope you have a great Thanksgiving as well.


Yes, I've noticed how full you keep your "toaster":smile:


----------

